# Wading for Walleyes



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Tried wading for walleye last night at Mosquito. Got one only bite in 3.5hrs. Has any one tried Pymatuning yet? Thinking about giving it a try tomorrow night.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Fished Tuesday night at Mosquito...in water from about 7:00-8:30...great conditions but not a bite...still think water needs to warm up and I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Caught 2 this week at skeeter. Probably hitting pymie sunday night. Need more windy nights to get them going.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks guys I think things will get better over the next couple weeks if the water warms up a little as well.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Waded mosquito last night for a couple hours, not a single bite, nor did I see any of the 7 other guys catch any, maybe the storms messed them up, idk. Friday night the water temperature was 45 degrees on the depth finder. It's gotta pick up soon.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

How was water clarity?
7 other guys? Sounds like cemetery or walnut run


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Im new to fishing skeeter. The 3 trips i made this week i noticed that the area i was fishing emptied out by 930. When i fish pymie guys are out until 11pm or so. Is this the norm? I figured they must of been catching fish because i was but then again you never know. Im a good 300 yards away on a small point.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

iceman said:


> How was water clarity?
> 7 other guys? Sounds like cemetery or walnut run


2-3 foot, lots of debris in the water. 
Cemetery.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I would say that 9:30 sounds about right...25 years ago most guys I saw fishing gave it about 20 minutes after dusk and they were out...based on my success rate lately at mosquito maybe I should be staying later.
Haven't waded pymatuning last few years but when I did we would wade popular Grove area...there was always guys just south of Popular Grove bay
that seemed like they would stay out later ...would be able to hear them talking...amazing how voices can carry at times.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Ive been getting there at 730 and staying until 10. The last few i caught were around 930. The other night i seen 3 right up against the shore on my way out. Now im going back to work from surgery so any time i go out itll be around midnight.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I often think I'm casting the wrong direction


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I stand about up to my thighs and cast in a wide fan since no ones near where ive been. I caught a 18 inch casting back towards the shore on Wednesday night. Theres a small hump out to my left i caught a 22 incher off of. Its only about 2 ft deep on it


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Outasync said:


> I stand about up to my thighs and cast in a wide fan since no ones near where ive been. I caught a 18 inch casting back towards the shore on Wednesday night. Theres a small hump out to my left i caught a 22 incher off of. Its only about 2 ft deep on it


I know that spot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Its funny a large group is always bunched up fishing when theres untouched good water less than 100 yards away and no one hits that. They just stay in their group and fish together


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I read an article in the paper years ago talking about night wading for walleyes. According to him, it can be a hit and miss proposition. If the walleye come shallow where you are fishing, you will likely catch some. If they don't, you won't. And they can come shallow in different spots every night.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I read an article in the paper years ago talking about night wading for walleyes. According to him, it can be a hit and miss proposition. If the walleye come shallow where you are fishing, you will likely catch some. If they don't, you won't. And they can come shallow in different spots every night.


This to me is common sense fishing lol. I should start writing articles


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Went wading last Monday at Pymatuning got 3 keepers 19-21in and one short. Has anyone been out more recently? Thinking about going tonight was wondering if the lake is too muddy with the rain and high winds we’ve had.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished it this morning off the causeway and 4 other spots and no hits at all only a few people out. Water is high and stained.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Outasync said:


> Its funny a large group is always bunched up fishing when theres untouched good water less than 100 yards away and no one hits that. They just stay in their group and fish together



SOMETIMES,,, It's way more fun to be BS'n,,,, 'Busting Chops' with the gang,,,,, than it is CATCH'N SOMETHING!

SO I'VE BEEN TOLD! ;>) lmbo,,,


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

fished Saturday night in state park area...caught 1 nice 21 inch walleye around 9:00
fished till almost 10pm without another hit.
stopped and talked to some guys walking out of swim beach area and they said it was a slow night...real slow...couple bass and a pike between several guys.
plan on giving it a shot tonight
water clarity was fine


----------

